# Foster babies.



## Poisoned (Jun 19, 2013)

This might indeed sound odd, but as I held my little Dahlia after putting her down a couple of weeks ago, I said I would help someone else in her name. Well, I've taken in three someone's. The next day I picked up a large boa, very sick, and I'm still treating him for health problems but he's coming along. 

A couple of days ago I saw and ad on craigslist in the free section, along the lines of "6 black kittens, free, come as fast as you can!" - no age listed, I emailed and asked for their age, not sure, around 5 wks (illegal). I told the owner I would be willing to take them all, foster them, vet them, spay and neuter, and find them homes with adoption contracts. The owner couldn't understand all of those big words so only replied with 'your trying to put me under contract?'. After a few more emails I felt like she was giving me the run around, so I got a friend to help, she called her, and went and picked them up, there were only three left. :/ Meanwhile the owner was still emailing me lies about waiting on someone before I can come over. :evil:

She also told my friend while she couldn't afford to care for the kittens, she really hopes the pretty colored cat behind her knocks up the mom next time instead of the same black one (apparently she is no geneticist). 

So.. I have two, very young, kittens who've never been in a house it seems. Certainly not met a dog, and not hand much human loving. A little boy and a little girl. I really don't have plans to keep them at all. I'm just waiting until they are old enough to vaccinate, spay, and neuter, heal, and find loving families. 

Binx and Gypsy (my awesome friend who helped me get these babies named the girl, but it might have to change since I have a rat named Gypsy here).


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Poisoned, 
What Precious Babies!!
They're sooooo CUTE!! 
Miss Dahlia would approve Big time, about you helping these wee ones!!
Blessings!
Sharon


----------



## koneko_otaku (Jul 22, 2010)

5 weeks? I hope someone spays that idiot for trying to get rid of the kittens too soon.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

So cute! Thanks for helping them out. I hope the boa gets better soon.


----------



## Poisoned (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm not even sure if they're 5wks. She lied about the age to my friend and said they were older when I told her that was illegal (and immoral) to do. :/ these poor babies can't even walk straight yet and she was sending them to strangers alone.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

soooooooooooooo sweet!!!! love the names too!!!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh wow. Thanks to you and your friend for getting at least these guys out of that situation! They're so cute! 

I'm sorry about Dahlia though. What a wonderful way to honor her, though, by helping 3 other animals in need! Not sure that I could have taken in a boa. 

Actually what am I saying? There is no way I would have taken in a boa!


----------



## Poisoned (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm a sucker for all species. 

I think the name Blair has stuck with the female, I was toying with Raven and Wednesday too, but Blair has just clicked with her. I figured since Binx was Halloween themed she ought to get a Halloweeny name, but it seems I don't always get to pick their names! I didn't want to name my other cat Elliot, but that is what stuck with him. 

They're coming around now and actually enjoy my company and have found their purr all of a sudden. They're so tiny they use a rat corner litter box and it's the perfect size for them! I honestly do have pet rats bigger than these babies.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Their eye color looks like it's not blue anymore so I'd say they are closer to 8 weeks. They look older than 6 weeks in the picture. Handle them as much as possible to socialize them. My 5-6 week old ferals took ALOT of intensive cuddling and hand feeding to come around.

To me, this falls under the title of "be careful what you ask for, you might just get it" category. I don't go LOOKING for other's kittens to take in.


----------



## Poisoned (Jun 19, 2013)

Really?! These little munchkins are teeny, I do hope they're older though. They're small enough to be using a rat litter box and igloo! lol

They opened up a lot last night, I got them to play and romp around in the open in front of the dog and strangers, and they even took a snooze after, before hopping up for more playing. They've been cleared health wise (aside from having a worm problem), so I've let them meet my boys, and they REALLY got bold and happy about this. My big guy took it in stride and was quite a help in getting the little bums to open up around people. Binx is crazy about him. Sorry for the quality of the photo, but it came out adorable.


----------



## vonPruescnek (Dec 18, 2012)

Very cute kittens!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Eeeeeeee! That pic is so cute! Binx is gorgeous - the kitten looks like teeny tiny version of him! Love the kitten in his harness leaning forward to say hi to Binx.


----------



## Poisoned (Jun 19, 2013)

Oh, sorry, I must have typed that wrong! Binx is the kitten, the big guy is my Batman (oddly enough I got him as a teeny weeny foster kitten last year).


----------



## sheiladoreen (Jul 11, 2014)

The photo is so cute! So sweet of you to take the babies in.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Well then Batman is gorgeous.  

Does Binx remind you of Batman when he was a kitten? He's just soooo cute!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

OMG, little Binx in that harness is too adorable for words! Batman is also extremely handsome! 

Such an awesome way to honor your Dahlia by helping these babies!


----------



## Poisoned (Jun 19, 2013)

Oh yes, I got Batman (and his brother) as foster kittens. They were obviously foster failures. 

These little foster babies are doing great. the male is much more shy and would rather hang out with his people and take a nap. The female is a little monster. I've had absolutely not interest from potential adopters (nobody wants to go through an adoption process when there are tons of free kittens on craigslist whose owners do not care). 

Batman pics:


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

OMG that second picture should be the cover of a Halloween card! Great shot! (of course the subject is so handsome that I guess any pic with him in it would be great )

What a cute little fuzzball he was!


----------

